

"Guide to NumPy" Sales Model: Sell book for limited time (or total price), then it's free - soundsop
http://www.tramy.us/

======
soundsop
From the website:

 _To publish with Trelgol, authors must set at least one of the following:

    
    
       1. a total price (P),
       2. a total time (T) (maximum 14 years).
    

When an author-determined combination of these requirements (P and T, P or T,
P only, T only) is reached, Trelgol will release the creative content either
to the public domain or under at worst an "attribution only"-style license
such as the one offered by the Creative Commons. In other words, the content
is set free (in all senses of the word) as soon as the author receives
compensation (or sufficient time has passed)._

This sounds like an interesting sales model. I wonder if it will work.

